# £1 alloy wheel sealant



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Just picked this up from B and M home stores thought it has to be worth a try for a quid made by tetrosyl. Which also manufacture demon shine, t cut, wonder wheels and bluecol anti freeze ,so its not like its un-branded, anyone tried it?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I give it 2 weeks before it goes away 


but for a quid, cant be sniffed at!


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

Haven't tried it but for a quid would be worth a go. Would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't go wrong for a pound,worth a go


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Short review
www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289508


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine was applied nearly 9 weeks ago and its still going strong. Great product. Just picked up 5 cans from my local B&M store. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the fabric sealant, which I have not used yet, just discovered there is a B&M not too far from me, so will get some if they have it in stock to try out :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have about 6 of these again from B&M got them a year or so ago.

Tried it takes a good while to dry and not that impressed to be honest but post up how you get on.

Did photos etc myself and never got round to posting a thread.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

What the hell are B&M home stores lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder how this compares to ag wheel sealant as its also a spray on.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you expect for £1 MR T


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> What the hell are B&M home stores lol


Never heard of them either but just been on there site and apparently I've lived 3 miles from 1 for the last 10 years lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> What do you expect for £1 MR T


Lol i know its only a quid and its worth a bash at that, i just wondered. Sometimes things that dont stand out that much are better than the bigger brands .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> What do you expect for £1 MR T


It's a £10 product on sale for a £1


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Avanti said:


> It's a £10 product on sale for a £1


bargain!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

rayner said:


> Never heard of them either but just been on there site and apparently I've lived 3 miles from 1 for the last 10 years lol


Lol i shop in B and M all the time. Just opened another one near me and its huge and cheap as chips.bet if you go in ya buy all sorts lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

boyasaka said:


> Lol i shop in B and M all the time. Just opened another one near me and its huge and cheap as chips.bet if you go in ya buy all sorts lol


I went to the one in Erdington yesterday, they didn't have the product, and other items did not look a steal  so left with nowt


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds cheap i think i try some! are they out the £1 shops?


----------

